# What's the deal with bookmark in chrome?



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have literally been trying for hours to figure out a way to get my Dolphin bookmarks over to Chrome. With Dolphin, I can perfectly organize my bookmarks, sort any way I want, etc etc. With Chrome, I can't get the folders in alphabetical order to save my life.

Can someone tell me, is bookmaking in the Chrome app really this horrible? Is there any way to get things in alphabetical order? And how can I get my Dolphin bookmarks in Chrome short of going to every single website again...?

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Application forum is for developers to post their apps only. Moving topic to the General forum.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> Application forum is for developers to post their apps only. Moving topic to the General forum.


Thanks. Didn't realize. Wish you had an answer for my question though









Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I can't believe there is no way to organize bookmarks in the chrome browser for android. Nor a way to import bookmarks from dolphin.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------

